# broadband - really fast speeds



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

:tumbleweed:

feel like putting my fist through the screen


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mines about the same, pain in the ass


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

At lease at those sort of speeds it's below the BT fault threshold (assuming their speedtester says the same thing, and that you're actually on a BT product and not LLU).


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Not too bad for a little village in the middle of Devon


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Baz xp800 (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

baz xp800 said:


>


showoff!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Not bad considering peak time, but still the 20mb/s


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

O2 are great better upload speeds than most as well which makes a big diffrence.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Used to get over 4mbps when I was with Orange but since switching to BT and them changing the 'block and tail' on the pole at the end of the street for new kit, my speed has gone down - although it is probably peak internet use time.


----------



## partrir (Mar 31, 2009)

Right in the middle of Exmoor.....can't be bad.


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

BT are PANTS.  When i first started I had over 4mb - that dropped and I complained and it improved,but has dropped again.


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Useing sky now and they are faster than A**holes online and they dont restrict anything.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Virgin media 50meg peak time !!!!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

wish i had access to a fibre connection


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

hmmmmmmm not good in west yorkshire


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Tabbs said:


> hmmmmmmm not good in west yorkshire


Good lord! Is that with 2 bean cans tied together with string?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## John P (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

alrite a village in the middle of nowhere in north scotland lol


----------



## hammy7387 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Not bad for cyprus - im on 2gb at the moment but the best available is only 4 > its the ping which gets on my ****, cos i get a lad when playing games online


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Up a mountain in Wales

Mark


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

in the "dark ages" Norfolk !!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Inverurie fails. We are with BT and should be getting 20mb!


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

griffin1907 said:


> in the "dark ages" Norfolk !!


That's pretty good, but then I'd have thought Norwich/Yarmouth is pretty well connected these days!

I currently live near Hunstanton and get around 4-6mb/sec, but I'm looking forward to seeing what I get when I move to King's Lynn soon.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

aod .... I'm in Acle so not bad really. Just a shame phone signal is pretty diabolical for most people here.


----------



## TheQuail (Oct 22, 2007)

What is "PING"?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

cant beat VM 50meg!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

What usage allowance do you get with virgin.


----------



## aod (Apr 7, 2009)

Gillen said:


> What is "PING"?


Ping is the computer equivelant of

knock knock!

(time in ms)

who's there?


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

how do you get a faster speed?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its mainly based on your line length and quality, but certain noise reduction features at the isp end can make a slight difference, usually if you phone your isp up and ask about setting your connection to best suit gaming will get you the best ping, but can cost you a but of download speed.


----------



## Has390 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm on the 10Mb Virgin broadband at the moment. I'd forgotten how crap my mum & dad's TalkTalk broadband was until I used it yesterday - feels so slow now I'm used to Virgin!

Tempted by 50Mb but can't justify the cost really ;-)


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Its mainly based on your line length and quality, but certain noise reduction features at the isp end can make a slight difference, usually if you phone your isp up and ask about setting your connection to best suit gaming will get you the best ping, but can cost you a but of download speed.


For gaming they turn off "interleaving" makes the connection less stable apparently, but I never get any problems with the bb dropping....





Daz.


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

robj20 said:


> What usage allowance do you get with virgin.


None what so ever unlimited


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

..........


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Im on 10 meg with virgin,constantly get the high nines so no complaints from me


----------



## Darren (Aug 2, 2007)

Home


I want to go back to Uni


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

from my server

$ wget http://fuller.zen.co.uk/test/100MB_zero.bin
--2010-07-10 00:55:40-- http://fuller.zen.co.uk/test/100MB_zero.bin
Resolving fuller.zen.co.uk... 212.23.6.76
Connecting to fuller.zen.co.uk|212.23.6.76|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `100MB_zero.bin'

100%[=================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 11.2M/s in 9.0s

2010-07-10 00:55:50 (11.1 MB/s) - `100MB_zero.bin' saved [104857600/104857600]

100megabytes in 9secs - average download speed of 11.2 megabyes p/sec which equates to 89.6mb (megabits) which is what home broadband is measured in.

Daz


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Tried with google chrome


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Torquay, South Devon, VM 20mb service.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

get about 3mbps in the daytime, evening can be slow and rubbish sometimes


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

what does the ping level relate to?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)




----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

i am on what virgin call a management scheme. apparently i was downloading too much data so am restricted by 75per cent during peak times i used to be on the 2 meg tariff but got a free upgrade to the 10meg.

as soon as my new modem arrives i will be on the 20 meg package which according to virgin does not have any usage restrictions. we'll see
regards Stan


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

at home:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

stan laurel said:


> i am on what virgin call a management scheme. apparently i was downloading too much data so am restricted by 75per cent during peak times i used to be on the 2 meg tariff but got a free upgrade to the 10meg.
> 
> as soon as my new modem arrives i will be on the 20 meg package which according to virgin does not have any usage restrictions. we'll see
> regards Stan


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the 20 meg service is also traffic managed on the 50 meg service has no restrictions.

Traffic Management operates from 4pm to 9pm and 10am to 3pm after your 3GB allowance you will go down to 5MB


----------



## tamandlee (Mar 14, 2010)

I am sure I was getting twice that with another test site - I am with O2 broadband

(I also doubled my ping rate with no drop in download/upload speeds by using a server in Sligo Ireland!!)


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Usually get high nines but could be busy or the new router we are using.

10ms Ping any good or is it the higher number the better?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

nah lowers better! 

Daz.


----------

